# Vector Pro-accuracy



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

so how accurate are those machines?

the new golfsmith store opened up here in town and i was there last night knocking away at some drivers.

ive hit on the machine that you hit against a projector screen thing and it shows your path, when i did that the guy said add about 15-20 yards to your shot and that should be your real time distance.

The local range has the vector machines, but i dont feel like paying. especially when golfsmith has them for free use.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been on the Pro Vector when used outside. Very accurate machines IMO.​


----------

